# FOTD Forum Bulletin Board *new guideline*



## Janice (Dec 11, 2006)

*Shimmer* is the Member FOTD's & it's subforums Moderator.
	Please feel free to contact her (or any staff member) for assistance with these forums. ​ 

*New FOTD Thread Guideline*

	For the FOTD forum to be as educational as possible to the cosmetic community your FOTD thread *MUST* contain a listing of the products used. This does not mean comprehensive list of every single product, a simple summary of products used will suffice.

	If your post does not contain this basic information it will be moved to the Say Cheese forum.

	Your photos must show as much detail as possible of the look you have created. If the thread contains only "artistic" headshots that don't show much, if any, detail your thread will be moved to the Say Cheese forum.

	If you are an artist and you are sharing your work the above guidelines apply, if you can not remember products used during the shoot please post your photos in the Say Cheese forum.

	Let's remember that the FOTD forum is for sharing your daily cosmetic artwork as well as inspiring and teaching others.

*IMPORTANT NOTE ABOUT PICTURE SIZING*

If you are *not* using the forum as your image host the following image guidelines apply. If you use the forum as your image host (by uploading your images via the uploader tool) it will automatically size your images for you.

The standard size of picture acceptable in the FOTD area has been updated. The width may be *640 pixels or less*. The maximum height of a pic should only be *800 pixels or less*.

	Are you having trouble figuring out what the size of the pic is? While you are in the "preview post" option you can right click on your picture (Properties) and it will tell you the pixel width and height. For resizing options you can us a photo editing program and some uploadable sites will resize it for you. _When checking the size of an image in the properties the size equation should look like this *"640 X 800"* or less. _

*Shimmer* posted a tutorial on resizing images using photobucket.

	If you are not compliant with this guideline your post will be edited by admins or mods to display links. If you fail to follow this guideline repeatedly you may lose your posting privileges.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 22, 2007)

To those who use photobucket: please utilize the thumbnail feature Photobucket provides.  A tutorial for using this feature can be found here. 

Thanks!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 14, 2008)

A super quick note about video tutorials:
Please post the video tutorial within the Video Tutorial forum, separately from the FOTD post. Thanks!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 12, 2009)

A reminder about the videos and blog links...they should be posted in the appropriate forums.


----------

